

I want siri on my Macbook - m1117

Sometimes I&#x27;m to lazy to search for files, apps or opening calendar etc. Would be cool if I could use siri for that, or google even better.
======
ar_turnbull
I'd rather have a more functional Spotlight out of the box, but Flashlight and
Alfred fill that hole nicely.

(actually I'd love to have a text-input Siri on my phone)

~~~
m1117
Siri console input would be nice, sometimes it doesn't recognize words well.
Google launch has a console input, and it's very convenient.

------
csixty4
There's Sinus[1], but it's been in beta forever.

[1] [http://www.raffael.me/sinus/](http://www.raffael.me/sinus/)

------
namlem
And Cortana on my Windows notebook.

------
api
But "Desktop is dead!" (even though everyone uses it and everything is made on
a desktop)

~~~
m1117
macbook is a laptop

~~~
api
By "desktop" I am referring to OS/platform more than form factor.

